

Docker Compose (aka fig) Released - AndrewHampton
https://github.com/docker/compose/releases

======
bketelsen
and it still prints "sh: symbol lookup error: sh: undefined symbol:
rl_signal_event_hook" every time you run it on Arch linux. The issue (#170)
has been open since March of 2014. <yes, whiny people should submit patches>

